# Baby pools for pups and toys and the teacher day 1 week 11



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

NUMBER 1 WILLOW THE NUTTER ATE THE 1ST pool :

AND THESE 2 ARE STACKED DECK ;D

THE KEYS ARE HER TOYS AND RUDY SHOWING HER HOW 

AND THEY LEARN TO FETCH SAFE UNDERWATER. 

I WILL NOW FLEX WILLOW IN THE OCEANS WEEK 11 next 4 hours 

SHE IS Willing ready to go and trained by sir Rudy

Her life work bench is growing

Ducks beware


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

So cute. I love the first picture... Don't get your feet wet, Willow.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I like to throw a couple of live minnows in the baby pool when mine are puppies. They will figure out how to catch them in no time.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I got a baby pool for Ruby thinking she would love it. She would go in and squat and pee. I can't believe I have a dog that pees in the pool!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

RubyRoo---

Ellie used to pee in the pool too! Just stop and squat on the top step. Now she has quit (unless she is doing it in the deep end!) but if she gets too wound up from swimming she has had an accident or two on the pavers on the pool deck. I have learned to make her get out after about 15 or 20 minutes and go outside.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------

